# FreeBSD Service startup problems



## dantavious (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,
I am having problems with startup services in FreeBSD current. I am at a loss on where the problem lies.  Even though I have services explicitly defined in rc.conf for startup they do not start. Startup scripts both  in /etc/rc.d (powerd/moused) and /usr/local/etc/rc.d (dbus,hald, and gdm ) are experiencing this.  Initially, I checked out my rc.conf file as well as the /etc/defaults/rc.conf because I continue to get this message.

```
/etc/rc: WARNING: $auditdistd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```

This is weird because I donâ€™t have this service defined in my rc.conf. I even went so far as commenting out all entries in /etc/defaults/rc.conf that related to auditdistd to verify that it was not the problem. I also checked the /etc/rc file against what is in /usr/src and they match up.

Another thing that is weird is that once the machine boots up and I log in, once I execute
sh /etc/rc the programs start. That solution is not optimal and provides its own challenges as well. Does any have any ideas on how I can fix this. 

Derrick


rc.conf

```
hostname="zeus"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a max -b adaptive"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
#kdm4_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
webcamd_enable="YES"
performance_cx_lowest="C2"
economy_cx_lowest="C2"
avahi_daemon_enable="YES"
avahi_dnsconfd_enable="YES"
bsdstats_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="devfsrules_common"
```

Bootup 

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0: Sun Dec 23 04:51:26 EST 2012
    derrick@zeus:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ZEUS amd64
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz (2494.38-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x306a9  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x3a  Stepping = 9
Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
Features2=0x7fbae3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Standard Extended Features=0x281<GSFSBASE,SMEP,ENHMOVSB>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16341958656 (15584 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <TOSINV TOSINV00>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Cuse4BSD v0.1.26 @ /dev/cuse
kbd1 at kbdmux0
hpt27xx: RocketRAID 27xx controller driver v1.0 (Dec 23 2012 04:50:54)
ctl: CAM Target Layer loaded

Trying to mount root from zfs:nasty/root []...
Setting hostuuid: 6094ba74-d4c9-e111-975b-00266c262ff5.
Setting hostid: 0xafd424e8.
Entropy harvesting:.
Starting file system checks:
Mounting local file systems:.
/etc/rc.d/random: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: random_stop 
Writing entropy file:.
Setting hostname: zeus.
Starting Network: lo0 ath0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:22:5f:78:b1:0a
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
/etc/rc.d/ipfilter: DEBUG: checkyesno: ipfilter_enable is set to NO.
Starting devd.
/etc/pccard_ether: DEBUG: run_rc_command: start_precmd: checkauto 
/etc/pccard_ether: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: pccard_ether_start 
/etc/rc.d/netif: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: network_start ath0
/etc/rc.d/netif: DEBUG: checkyesno: ipv6_activate_all_interfaces is set to NO.
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:22:5f:78:b1:0a
/etc/rc.d/netif: DEBUG: checkyesno: ipv6_activate_all_interfaces is set to NO.
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: DEBUG: pid file (/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0.pid): not readable.
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: DEBUG: load_kld: wlan_wep kernel module already loaded.
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: DEBUG: load_kld: wlan_tkip kernel module already loaded.
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: DEBUG: load_kld: wlan_ccmp kernel module already loaded.
Starting wpa_supplicant.
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -s -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D bsd -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0.pid
/etc/rc.d/netif: DEBUG: checkyesno: synchronous_dhclient is set to NO.
Starting Network: ath0.
/etc/rc.d/netif: DEBUG: checkyesno: rc_startmsgs is set to YES.
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:22:5f:78:b1:0a
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
/etc/rc.d/netif: DEBUG: The following interfaces were not configured: 
/etc/rc.d/ipfilter: DEBUG: checkyesno: ipfilter_enable is set to NO.
/etc/rc.d/bridge: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: bridge_start 
/etc/pccard_ether: DEBUG: run_rc_command: start_precmd: checkauto 
/etc/pccard_ether: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: pccard_ether_start 
/etc/pccard_ether: DEBUG: run_rc_command: start_precmd: checkauto 
/etc/pccard_ether: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: pccard_ether_start 
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: pid file (webcamd.dummy): not readable.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: checkyesno: webcamd_enable is set to YES.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: run_rc_command: start_precmd: webcamd_prestart 
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: checkyesno: hald_enable is set to YES.
Starting webcamd.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: /usr/local/sbin/webcamd  -B -U webcamd -G webcamd -d ugen1.3 -i 0 -H
Attached to ugen1.3[0]
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: pid file (webcamd.dummy): not readable.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: checkyesno: webcamd_enable is set to YES.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: run_rc_command: start_precmd: webcamd_prestart 
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: checkyesno: hald_enable is set to YES.
Starting webcamd.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: /usr/local/sbin/webcamd  -B -U webcamd -G webcamd -d ugen1.3 -i 0 -H
Webcamd is already running for ugen1.3.0
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd: WARNING: failed to start webcamd
/etc/pccard_ether: DEBUG: run_rc_command: start_precmd: checkauto 
/etc/pccard_ether: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: pccard_ether_start 
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
add net fe80::: gateway ::1
add net ff02::: gateway ::1
/etc/rc.d/cleanvar: DEBUG: checkyesno: cleanvar_enable is set to YES.
/etc/rc.d/cleanvar: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: cleanvar_start 
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/kde4/lib /usr/local/lib/alsa-lib /usr/local/lib/banshee
/usr/local/lib/ffmpeg-011 /usr/local/lib/ffmpeg1 /usr/local/lib/gcc46 /usr/local/lib/gcc47
/usr/local/lib/gcc48 /usr/local/lib/graphviz /usr/local/lib/nss /usr/local/lib/pth /usr/local/lib/qt4
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path: /usr/lib32
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
No core dumps found.
/etc/rc: WARNING: $auditdistd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:.
Mounting late file systems:.
Starting ntpd.
Configuring syscons: blanktime.
Performing sanity check on sshd configuration.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
/etc/rc.d/sysctl: DEBUG: run_rc_command: doit: sysctl_start last 
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.

Sun Dec 23 08:46:27 EST 2012
wlan0: link state changed to UP
Dec 23 08:46:41 zeus login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv0
drmn0: <Intel IvyBridge (M)> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] AGP at 0xb0000000 128MB

info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: taking over the fictitious range 0xb0000000-0xb8000000
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
Dec 23 08:47:37 zeus gdm-session-worker[1268]: in openpam_dynamic(): /usr/local/lib/pam_gnome_keyring.so: No such file or directory
Dec 23 08:47:37 zeus gdm-session-worker[1268]: in openpam_load_module(): no /usr/local/lib/pam_gnome_keyring.so found
Dec 23 08:47:43 zeus pulseaudio[1331]: pid.c: Daemon already running.
Dec 23 08:47:44 zeus pulseaudio[1338]: pid.c: Daemon already running.
Dec 23 08:48:26 zeus su: derrick to root on /dev/pts/0
Dec 23 08:50:50 zeus su: derrick to root on /dev/pts/1
Dec 23 08:51:12 zeus ntpd[879]: time correction of -17988 seconds exceeds sanity limit (1000); set clock manually to the correct UTC time.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 26, 2012)

1.  Please see the tags URL mentioned above to format your posts with tags.

2.  Do not ever edit /etc/defaults/rc.conf.  That defeats the whole purpose of that file.  Put your changes only in /etc/rc.conf, where they can override the defaults.

3.  Running -CURRENT is an advanced art, expect breakage.

4.  See the 20121218 entry in /usr/src/UPDATING.  This is likely the problem.


----------



## dantavious (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

1. Apologize, I will do better.
2. I understand the rules for /etc/defaults/rc.conf however, I made an entry in my /etc/rc.conf ( auditdistd_enable="NO") and I still get the error message.
3. Yep I know. Needed for wireless N support and KMS
4. I do not see the 20121218 entry in /usr/src/UPDATING. If you meant the 20121201 entry, I ensured that the user was added.
Derrick


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2012)

Did mergemaster(8) run correctly when you updated to -CURRENT?


----------



## dantavious (Dec 28, 2012)

Greetings,
Yes, it completed correctly. I ran mergemaster again just to make sure. No apparent problems.
Derrick


----------

